# tank set up help



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

I just picked up a column tank and where I was going to put it is just not as wide as the tank. Does all the sides of the glass have to be on the table?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I would say yes because the weight is distributed evenly through the bottom pane. What size is the tank?


----------



## panda.lover (Nov 22, 2012)

MEDHBSI said:


> I would say yes because the weight is distributed evenly through the bottom pane. What size is the tank?


Its a 75 gal column tank 31`T-20 1/2`W-18 1/2`D


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea that's roughly 750 pounds of water make sure your stand is the size of the tank or bigger. Just my opinion though


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

Get a piece of 1" thick plywood and make it slightly bigger than the tank. Put it on the stand and it should be fine. Dress it up and nobody will notice. Just make sure the stand can hold it as mentioned above


----------

